# Lamb Stew recipe?



## giggler

They have a good deal on Lamb Stew chunks this week. 2x2 chunks of shoulder meat I think. 3.99/ lb.

I have used this for shish ka bobs before, but it is kind of tough, I thought maybe stew? but the online recipes are all over the place.

any body have a "Tried and True" for this?

thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC

Check your inbox.


----------



## CraigC

Actually, I found a link to the recipe I PM'd to you.

Braised Lamb Stew Recipe | Danny Boome | Food Network


----------



## CakePoet

I will translate  Dill meat for you, when I have put my daughter to bed.


----------



## tenspeed

I can't help you with a lamb stew recipe, but you might want to do it in a pressure cooker if you have one.  I've made the same beef stew recipe on the stove top and the pressure cooker, and the pressure cooker version was much better.  I'll assume the same will apply to lamb.


----------



## Caslon

My lamb curry stew recipe from way back.  Lamb for stew is $9.99 lb. here.  At $3.99 lb. you should buy a lot and freeze it!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f51/lamb-curry-easy-and-delicious-45167.html


----------



## Steve Kroll

giggler said:


> They have a good deal on Lamb Stew chunks this week. 2x2 chunks of shoulder meat I think. 3.99/ lb.
> 
> ...
> 
> any body have a "Tried and True" for this?


Simply Recipes. Although the title says Irish Beef Stew, I always make this with lamb. It's my favorite "go to" stew recipe.

Link: Irish Beef Stew Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com


----------



## Mad Cook

www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/9099/lancashire-hotpot - James Martin. (Rather a lot of dripping/butter on the ingredients list - I suspect it's a typo). A dish for winter rather than summer.

Lamb Recipes | Jamie Oliver Mr Oliver is usually reliable but use your common sense.


----------



## Addie

I basically follow a simple beef stew recipe. Just substitute lamb for beef. I also don't put potatoes in my stews. Instead we love barley and I use it as often as I can. I soak it overnight though. It comes out much creamier and softer. No hard little nibs in the centers.


----------



## CWS4322

CakePoet said:


> I will translate  Dill meat for you, when I have put my daughter to bed.


I love Swedish lamb with dill stew. I use my grandma's recipe. I'd like to see yours, CP. I make lamb chops and rolled lamb roast using the same flavour profile. 

I have made this with lamb. I actually liked it better with lamb. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1176951

I also like to make a lamb ragout (Sultan's delight) (I made it recently in the pressure cooker following the timing for beef stew). I smoked the eggplant over apple wood (the first time I made it, I smoked the eggplant over oak--too strong). I added sumac and some harissa to the ragout.


----------



## CWS4322

tenspeed said:


> I can't help you with a lamb stew recipe, but you might want to do it in a pressure cooker if you have one.  I've made the same beef stew recipe on the stove top and the pressure cooker, and the pressure cooker version was much better.  I'll assume the same will apply to lamb.


I also prefer to do it in the pressure cooker. But, I've also made My Sailor's/Fisherman's Stew with lamb in the CP.


----------



## CWS4322

Because lamb can be soooo pricey, I really like to ramp it up a bit more than beef stew. If possible, I like to get lamb bones and make stock (brown the bones, roast them in the oven) instead of beef stock when making lamb stews. I took the time to bone the lamb shoulder we bought for Easter ($5.99/lb) so I could roast the bone with others in the freezer. I also cut it into two small roasts that I rolled. One is in the freezer. My Dad is bugging me to make Scotch Broth. I have to go on an archeological dig to find the other lamb bones in the freezer.


----------



## Caslon

The only issue I have with New Zealand lamb, is that it's too gamey tasting.  To add to my woes, American farm raised lamb tastes almost like beef now.   American lamb is fed too much hay. New Zealand lamb is fed too much grass.

Why can't there just be a middle ground?


----------



## Andy M.

Caslon said:


> The only issue I have with New Zealand lamb, is that it's too gamey tasting.  To add to my woes, American farm raised lamb tastes almost like beef now.   American lamb is fed too much hay. New Zealand lamb is fed too much grass.
> 
> Why can't there just be a middle ground?



New Zealand lamb tastes like lamb.  American lamb has be toned down in flavor to be more like beef for American tastes so they can sell more lamb.  

I've also noticed American lamb is bigger than NZ lamb.  If you compare racks of lamb from the two, there is a marked difference in size.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I like either product but like lamb to taste like lamb. 

This is the recipe I've used but do it in a dutch oven.

1 1⁄2 lbs boneless lean lamb stew meat, cut in 1 inch cubes
1 teaspoon salt, divided
1⁄2 teaspoon pepper
1⁄4 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons vegetable oil (I use olive)
1⁄2 teaspoon thyme
1 teaspoon rosemary, crushed
1 large onion, sliced thin
2 cups water
1 cup baby carrots (1/2 pound or as many as you want)
2 cups diced potatoes
1 cup frozen peas, thawed

Sprinkle lamb with 1/2 t salt and the pepper.
Coat with flour.
Heat oil in a 2 to 3 quart Dutch oven over medium-high heat.
Brown lamb a few pieces at a time in the hot oil.
Remove to crock pot with slotted spoon.
Reduce heat to medium.
Add onion and cook 3 to 4 minutes, stirring occasionally until lightly browned.
Stir in the water scraping up browned bits on bottom of pot.
Transfer onion mixture to the crock pot; add carrots and potatoes.
Cover and cook on low for 8 to 10 hours, adding peas during the last 30 to 45 minutes.

Note: I've also simmered this in the Dutch oven on the stove for 1 1/2 to 2 hours and it is very good.


----------

